# Questions about the care of backyard NDG wethers



## elxse (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi! I'm Elise, I just joined. I'd like to introduce myself and ask a few questions.

My family and I are looking into purchasing two or three young NDG wethers to have as companions/pets in our backyard (don't worry, there's space.) Since we will likely be bringing them home around mid-July, I'm doing all the research I can to find out how to care for them. 

I know that I'll need a shelter (we're probably going with a large dog house), plenty of water and wire fencing around where we'd like to keep them, and some sort of hay and grain supplement. But that last thing is what I'm struggling with, as I get lots of different complicated answers online that I know depend on the age and gender of the goats as well as what's available and the climate. 

Here's basically the situation most likely: there will be two young (under 6 months, probably around 2 or 3) NDG wethers living in a roughly 300 sq ft enclosure with mostly regular sod grass and a couple other random plants and low-ish hanging branches of trees (no poisonous plants, I checked) in southwestern Tennessee in a suburban area. 

What I need to know is: 
What type of hay should I purchase and how much?
Should I give them a grain/mineral/protein/whatever supplement? 
If so, what kind?
For how long? 
I read about this thing called Chaffhaye, is that a good choice?
Do they need a salt or mineral block? 
Any other things to know? 

Anyone who can help, thank you so much!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

elxse said:


> What I need to know is:
> What type of hay should I purchase and how much?
> For wethers Orchard grass, Blue grass, or Timothy is the best choice.
> Should I give them a grain/mineral/protein/whatever supplement?
> ...


Many many more things you have to learn.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

If you haven't seen it already I would recommend you check out fias co farm(I'll include a link). Like goathiker said, there are many MANY more things you will need to learn. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi! Chaffehay doesn't work out well unless you have lots of goats-it doesn't store well & gets moldy & nasty.

My goats sleep in dog igloos, but you still need some kind of covered area for their feeders, mangers & minerals or salt. Also a dry place to store the hay etc. Nothing needs to be big or fancy. Spend all your money on very strong fencing of the correct height for your goats. You won't believe what goats do to fences! Oh, & they love to climb on stuff. I think there was a thread here called "Goat Toys" that had photos. You also need a hoof trimmer-it looks kind of like a pruner.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Send photos of your goats when you get them! That's a nice breed. Also, I have backyard goats too, so we can exchange thoughts on that if you like. I have San Clemente Island goats. They are bigger than your breed but much smaller than Alpines, Nubians etc. Good luck with your new pets!


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

I also have backyard goats (well really side-yard). I have two Myotonic and one fainting that doesn't faint-fun size. I had a Nigerian but he was a jumper and got loose and into some stuff he shouldn't have and we lost him. When we had the two little guys they slept in a dog igloo minus the bottom plastic piece inside a building that was a chicken coop. The igloo made it easier for them to cuddle together and stay warm.

I say we used the igloo minus the bottom plastic piece because of clean up. We put hay down then the igloo on top so to clean pee and poop we just had to move the igloo and change out the hay. I didn't like the idea of having to clean inside the entire unit every few days.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

PurpleToad said:


> I say we used the igloo minus the bottom plastic piece because of clean up. We put hay down then the igloo on top so to clean pee and poop we just had to move the igloo and change out the hay. I didn't like the idea of having to clean inside the entire unit every few days.


I think you might have needed a smaller igloo! Mine seem to need to be able to stand fairly upright, or get into whatever position they use, to be able to go potty. Their igloos stay quite clean unless there are kids. They don't exactly need to crawl in them (the way they crawl under the gate to eat my plants) but they have to kind of stoop.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

catharina said:


> I think you might have needed a smaller igloo! Mine seem to need to be able to stand fairly upright, or get into whatever position they use, to be able to go potty. Their igloos stay quite clean unless there are kids. They don't exactly need to crawl in them (the way they crawl under the gate to eat my plants) but they have to kind of stoop.


They were kids. Just a few months old and the igloo I had was big enough for a Mastiff to climb into but since I already had it I used it. Not having the bottom piece on was no big deal since it was in a building anyway.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Aren't dogloos the best? No bottom sounds easier to clean anyway if the floor or ground is dry. It's dampish where I live.

Sorry for my ignorance--I thought myotonic & fainting goats were the same? I feel sorry for them when people make them fall down on purpose...


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

catharina said:


> Aren't dogloos the best? No bottom sounds easier to clean anyway if the floor or ground is dry. It's dampish where I live.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance--I thought myotonic & fainting goats were the same? I feel sorry for them when people make them fall down on purpose...


The names are generally used interchangeably but there may be some nuances I'm missing. Some websites use them for the same breed and some say that the fainting goats are smaller and a bit different in conformation than a Myotonic goat. I call my little guy a fainting goat because that's how he was sold to me AND he is a mini that doesn't actually fall over, my other two could be registered and are classified by the breeder as a level 2 and 5.

Also it doesn't really hurt the goats when they fall over and as they get older they learn how to brace themselves so that they don't fall as easily. I don't like to make mine fall though because it means that I somehow stressed or scared them and I don't want them to shy away. BUT it is funny when it happens. Like when I first brought them home and one of them touched the electric fence and cried out from the shock and fell over which made the OTHER one fall over. I go out to check on the commotion and I've got two goats on the ground with their legs sticking straight up. I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That is pretty funny, I must admit!:dazed::dazed: <--There! I illustrated your story!


----------

